# Physical Xbox One copies of Kingdom Hearts III have leaked over a month prior to release



## Arras (Dec 15, 2018)

ugh. Time to spend like 6 weeks attempting to avoid spoilers, I guess.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Nothing like posting your stolen game all over social media, considering what they do with CAM people in movie theaters, I don't see much hope for these people.  Square will probably subpoena every past IP from facebook for every account that had access to the sale, any console that connected online that shows they played the game, etc. Within a week, when 1000s of stores have copies in their warehouses and backrooms, you could probably get away with it, but 30 copies more than a month away from release, that is quite in the danger zone.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 15, 2018)

Guess i'll hide in a bunker without internet until the 25th


----------



## Medveitsi (Dec 15, 2018)

i tought this was PS exculise.


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Medveitsi said:


> i tought this was PS exculise.



Nope never was exclusive.

I hope this can be played as a backup with the new method coming to PS4


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Nope never was exclusive.
> 
> I hope this can be played as a backup with the new method coming to PS4



Like you'd be able to play it early on PS4 after what just happened. They will have the games in a 20 inch thick vault that requires more keys than a prison would have until release.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm jelly ;c

Eh, spoilers or not, I just want to play it.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2018)

Welp. When just info leaks aren't enough, you got to leak the whole game itself.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 15, 2018)

worldwide release is the 29th btw, the 25th is japan only


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 15, 2018)

yikes. i was looking forward to being one of the first of the public to play it at disney in a week or two.

i wonder how much inflated the price was.


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

I can't imagine this being a big seller on Xbox One. It will on PS4.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 15, 2018)

Leak? Nah
More like a hands on Promotion.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Dec 15, 2018)

Great, now I'll probably have to dodge spoilers for 6 weeks. The vindictive side of me hopes that he gets slammed for this.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 15, 2018)

Arras said:


> ugh. Time to spend like 6 weeks attempting to avoid spoilers, I guess.


Spoiler: it has Disney characters and a completely nonsensical plot.


----------



## wurstpistole (Dec 15, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Nope never was exclusive.
> 
> I hope this can be played as a backup with the new method coming to PS4


Inform me. Which new method again?


----------



## GameSystem (Dec 15, 2018)

It's almost 2019 and yet pictures are still being taken with a potato. You'd think someone with enough expendable income to buy a video game would have a decent phone/camera.


----------



## emmanu888 (Dec 15, 2018)

This is Smash Ultimate leak all over again isn't it?


----------



## x65943 (Dec 15, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> It's almost 2019 and yet pictures are still being taken with a potato. You'd think someone with enough expendable income to buy a video game would have a decent phone/camera.


It's called the potato rule, any real leak is obligated to have less than 100 pixels and suffer from compression artifacts.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 15, 2018)

Chary said:


> Reportedly, more than 30 copies of the game on Xbox One have been stolen directly from a distribution center, making their way to Facebook sales pages for inflated prices.


Oof. That will be investigated and the cops will clamp down on anyone who buys the copy. Stolen property.


----------



## Wolfy (Dec 15, 2018)

As if getting Smash Bros two weeks early was bad enough. 

Now Kingdom Hearts 3? 

SquareEnix is probably about to track the people down on Facebook and kick their doors down


----------



## KyleHyde (Dec 15, 2018)

Guess I'll have to join my friend in avoiding spoilers then.
All I'm missing is a sleeping mask and some earplugs.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 15, 2018)

at least we know that it's not being pushed back again.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, I guess that's one way to get people to care about the Xbox One version of KH3.


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 15, 2018)

Hope not 2 much footage floats around. Not in the mood to see spoilers


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Is this leak xbo exclusive?


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 15, 2018)

all the youtube leakers are Xehanorts.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 15, 2018)

As someone who was planning on an internet blackout starting Jan. 25th to avoid spoilers, and am now having to do it 41 days early, have to admit I'm hoping for the worst for this asshole. Never been happier about Disney and Square Enix's bloodthirst for leakers.
Guess that involves ducking off of GBATemp too. See you.


----------



## DuoForce (Dec 15, 2018)

Can someone explain to me why they had to delay the game a whole month only for the game to leak a month prior?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Dec 15, 2018)

Leakers are just self-inflating dicks to everyone, both gamers and game developers. In this case, it's straight up theft. Wouldn't mind if companies went after leakers more aggressively.

Did y'all hear about that one Microsoft engineer who devised an ingenious way of tracking leakers? He tweeted about it recently and that's how we know now. It's quite clever.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 15, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Can someone explain to me why they had to delay the game a whole month only for the game to leak a month prior?


it was stolen from a distribution place. it takes a while to coordinate everyone getting their shipment at nearly the same time with none getting there late. big distribution to smaller to local. it takes a while. and they put in a lot of padding in case something bad happens. it was probably stolen at one of the larger distribution places


----------



## EmulateLife (Dec 15, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Can someone explain to me why they had to delay the game a whole month only for the game to leak a month prior?



They wanted the leakers to have it for Christmas?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Can someone explain to me why they had to delay the game a whole month only for the game to leak a month prior?


Companies have all sorts of theories on when to and not to release something to maximise sales. Don't open against strong competition being one, December being another seeming dead zone (November on the other hand...), recall a few years ago some people raising an eyebrow when MS released Halo on an election day ( https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2012-04-17-halo-4-to-see-worldwide-launch-on-november-6 ) and you study marketing on your own time.
I don't know the full rationale here but early year seems to have risen in popularity (all that Christmas money and those gift tokens, occasionally not much in the way of competition?) for a little while now, more as a US thing (quite a few gameboy advance games hit in Europe before Christmas but in the US afterwards, Zelda Minish Cap being one of the more notable. By the time of the 360 it was almost a defined period of the year up there with the summer drought.). Originally it had a bit of a more experimental air to it all, either from big devs releasing more artsy games that might not compete directly with COD and guitar hero or smaller devs trying to punch up (or smaller translators bringing their more niche titles out), but nowadays that is long gone.

Anyway I am curious about people being upset about the leaks like this. For something story driven like Kingdom Hearts it makes a bit more sense than Smash Brothers but it seems we surpassed the already spoiler averse thing and went one more. Similarly back when I were a lad (or indeed during the 360 era) leaks were welcomed and only the raging fanboys car.... oh yeah Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Mythical (Dec 15, 2018)

Was leaked to non private circles 13 days before official release not a week
edit: (smash ultimate)


----------



## Xandrid (Dec 15, 2018)

Geez, really? Never thought KH fans would ever go this low


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Is there a way to play xbo backup?
Cfw?
Emulator?
Modchip to read burned disc?
Anything?


----------



## placebooooo (Dec 16, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> Nope never was exclusive.
> 
> I hope this can be played as a backup with the new method coming to PS4


New backup method for ps4? I’m assuming not for 6.x firmware?


----------



## Xandrid (Dec 16, 2018)

It's actually kinda funny if you think that we've waited years for this game, now that it's done, people are clearly going insane for the game that their stealing it from factories...... that's actually not funny


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Is there a way to play xbo backup?
> Cfw?
> Emulator?
> Modchip to read burned disc?
> Anything?


There is none. 
Resident Evil 2 remake is next.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 16, 2018)

placebooooo said:


> New backup method for ps4? I’m assuming not for 6.x firmware?


it's more playing games requiring the 6.x on lower firmware, but it's already patched or wil be soon? not something that'll give us higher permissions, so we need to stay on currently exploitable firmware, but i think it'll allow us to load some newer games on older firmware eventually. that's the rumour anyway.


----------



## OneForAll (Dec 16, 2018)

At least this game can't be leaked.
No one has hacked the system yet (publicly at least).


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2018)

where can I buy?


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Dec 16, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Well, I guess that's one way to get people to care about the Xbox One version of KH3.


I own both consoles (Xbox one and PS4 - wouldn’t dream of buying it on anything other than xBox one!!! So glad it isn’t a PS4 exclusive


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2018)

Fun_Zephyr said:


> I own both consoles (Xbox one and PS4 - wouldn’t dream of buying it on anything other than xBox one!!! So glad it isn’t a PS4 exclusive


Yeah me too I have all consoles but I bought KH3 twice on my Xbox one x, the digital Japanese and USA versions of it.

I cant wait to play them.

but if I can buy it now and get it sooner why not?


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Dec 16, 2018)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Yeah me too I have all consoles but I bought KH3 twice on my Xbox one x, the digital Japanese and USA versions of it.
> 
> I cant wait to play them.
> 
> but if I can buy it now and get it sooner why not?


That’s dedication for you - buying two versions of the same game!!!

Why not buy now if you can: definitely if you are ready to play already.

I’ve been hanging for this game... sadly - I have a backlog of games so this will not be a day one purchase (can’t believe I said that out loud). I am trying to get through them before Jan 29th but I don’t like my chances


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2018)

Fun_Zephyr said:


> That’s dedication for you - buying two versions of the same game!!!
> 
> Why not buy now if you can: definitely if you are ready to play already.
> 
> I’ve been hanging for this game... sadly - I have a backlog of games so this will not be a day one purchase (can’t believe I said that out loud). I am trying to get through them before Jan 29th but I don’t like my chances


The other games can wait, buy kh3 now hehe.

I remember buying Japanese and final mix versions of old KH so why not kh3.

I know Final mix's were made due to lack of downloading game updates.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Dec 16, 2018)

Mohammed2935 said:


> The other games can wait, buy kh3 now hehe”


To a huge degree I agree totally but... I keep doing is and some games I have wanted to play have been put on the back burner for too long...

Horizon: Zero Dawn
Shining Resonance Refrain
The Witcher 3 (stared this one several time but other games pushed it back)
Nier: Automa Become as god edition

Just to name a few...

Honestly: would probably prefer to play KH3... and who knows.. come launch day I may just buy it.. but can’t keep my other games continuously waiting either

Did that in the 360 and I I’ve a huge backlog there... which I probably will never get too


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2018)

Fun_Zephyr said:


> To a huge degree I agree totally but... I keep doing is and some games I have wanted to play have been put on the back burner for too long...
> 
> Horizon: Zero Dawn
> Shining Resonance Refrain
> ...


you compare these games to KH3 hehe.

I bought tales of vesperia to finish it and waste time until KH3 releases and ni no kuni 2 dlcs on steam.

after unlocking all smash characters I didn't play it very often. 

Nier: Automa Become as god edition was amazing but ending c or chapter c is very very hard.

The Witcher 3 they talk too much about thing I don't care about hehe.

ooo I bought red dead redemption 2 month ago … I didn't like it.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Dec 16, 2018)

Mohammed2935 said:


> you compare these games to KH3 hehe.


Hell no - I do not compare them to KH3. But i have them to play still. And highly likely won’t play them all before KH3 but I need a game to play and I refuse to (once again) start another game only to stop half way trough to play another game... done that way too often

Did that with Final fantasy 12 back in Ps2... had one esper and the final boss to go... moved house, started a different game and never got back to it... that was 13yrs ago

I since purchased zodiac age and finished that instead

I waste so much money on games... well, I call it a waste when I buy a game full price... don’t play it and then by the time I do it is on sale for half the price...

Could have saved thousands if I just waited - lol

And I forgot about Tales of Vesperia. Completed it on 360, not out here til Jan 11th on Xbox one and won’t be getting the day one either... I will wait until a decent special comes on.. even if a year from now...

So yep - definitely not comparing any game to KH3 - I do want it.. just depends if I have time tomay it and not in the middle of other games..

Then again... I might just go “screw it” and get it cos we have all waited so long for it

P.s. never played red dead 1... no interest in red dead 2


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2018)

Fun_Zephyr said:


> Hell no - I do not compare them to KH3. But i have them to play still. And highly likely won’t play them all before KH3 but I need a game to play and I refuse to (once again) start another game only to stop half way trough to play another game... done that way too often
> 
> Did that with Final fantasy 12 back in Ps2... had one esper and the final boss to go... moved house, started a different game and never got back to it... that was 13yrs ago
> 
> ...


Me too if the game is not legend of Zelda nor kingdom hearts nor something I really loved

1. I look forward for the game
2. Buy the game
3. Play it for few hours maybe two
4. I watch reviews of it on YouTube
5. I watch how they made it and Easter eggs and secrets of that game
6. Now I saw so much of that game that I stop playing it


----------



## SonowRaevius (Dec 16, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Can someone explain to me why they had to delay the game a whole month only for the game to leak a month prior?


Probably sales, you had smash, RDR2 , and a lot of other big titles releasing around this time of year and they probably wanted dit to be in a month things don't usually release in.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2018)

xbox ruins everything once again. i hope anyone who has a copy gets caught and fined like kongnutz and any screwtuber that posts early videos gets their account banned


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 16, 2018)

Saw Nomura's post being aware of the stolen copies. Damn pretty serious shit, but we fans will help prevent spoiling for sure


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 16, 2018)

MasterJ360 said:


> Saw Nomura's post being aware of the stolen copies. Damn pretty serious shit, but we fans will help prevent spoiling for sure


kuroshteyaroooo


----------



## InsaneNutter (Dec 16, 2018)

Until this generation games leaking so early was pretty normal on the Xbox 360. I remember Halo, Gears, Call of Duty used to always leak around a month early. I guess the only saving grace here is that the Xbox One isn't hacked, so the games not going to be pirated from this.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 16, 2018)

InsaneNutter said:


> Until this generation games leaking so early was pretty normal on the Xbox 360. I remember Halo, Gears, Call of Duty used to always leak around a month early. I guess the only saving grace here is that the Xbox One isn't hacked, so the games not going to be pirated from this.


Yeah not even the Ps4 scene will be able to pirate it since Sony hasn't patched anything for us to release a new exploit. So legitimate buyers all around to play KH3 unless its physically stolen of course lol


----------



## Paulsar99 (Dec 16, 2018)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2018)

Unleanone999 said:


> Lucky bastards.


Even given how buggy it is likely to be?


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Even given how buggy it is likely to be?


Well it'll still have all the story from the game
(Except the epilogue and the secret movie which will be patched in with a day one patch)


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 16, 2018)

Lol people on about avoiding spoilers  need to grow up


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 16, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Lol people on about avoiding spoilers  need to grow up


I am curious why you would even say that ?


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 16, 2018)

Well at least unlike smash it can't be leaked so there's no problem for square at all (besides spoilers obviously)


----------



## digipimp75 (Dec 16, 2018)

Why does it matter?  It's not like anybody can dump the games and distribute copies.   Speaking of which, kudos to MS for making the Xbox One an impenetrable fortress...  5 years and still not hacked


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I am curious why you would even say that ?


Time was it was considered part and parcel of the gaming world in general. If you want to go through the likes of http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=6 , http://www.advanscene.com/ and all the others and see when things hit compared to their street date then you will see it being far from a one off event.

For people, much less people on a hacker forum, to complain about such things strikes people that were there man as rather silly. We had a general etiquette about such things (most of which was don't come completely out of left field and if you do go into a thread on the matter then expect them) but the idea of doing an internet break because of their potential would be insane. That said if there was ever a word to describe kingdom hearts fans*...

*among certain sections of the forum and staff it is second only to pokemon in terms of things that cause people to want piracy checks defeated, translations issued (despite the thing coming out in a couple of weeks otherwise), flash cart/emulator updates, extraction of assets, cheats made... and endlessly gum up the works with requests. Many times such sections thought they would sample the game in question and were met with the mediocrity that seems to be this series hallmark.
Edit. Found the thread I wanted
https://gbatemp.net/threads/omg-liek-kh-rite-1-1.158354/


----------



## kumikochan (Dec 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Time was it was considered part and parcel of the gaming world in general. If you want to go through the likes of http://www.abgx.net/filename/?ch=6 , http://www.advanscene.com/ and all the others and see when things hit compared to their street date then you will see it being far from a one off event.
> 
> For people, much less people on a hacker forum, to complain about such things strikes people that were there man as rather silly. We had a general etiquette about such things (most of which was don't come completely out of left field and if you do go into a thread on the matter then expect them) but the idea of doing an internet break because of their potential would be insane. That said if there was ever a word to describe kingdom hearts fans*...
> 
> ...


Okay, i get all that but i just asked because he said that people who comment that they hope they don't see any spoilers need to grow up. I was just wondering why he would make such a comment


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 16, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Why does it matter?  It's not like anybody can dump the games and distribute copies.   Speaking of which, kudos to MS for making the Xbox One an impenetrable fortress...  5 years and still not hacked



Let’s not pretend a console isn’t better when hacked, ps3 and Wii days were the best, playing games for free and being glad you didn’t waste any money on some trash disappointing games


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> Speaking of which, kudos to MS for making the Xbox One an impenetrable fortress... 5 years and still not hacked


no one wants to hack it because it has no content worth hacking


----------



## netovsk (Dec 16, 2018)

Seems like a sure-fire way to get a xbox live ban or worse, unless the guy has a throwaway xb1 for this.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> ...the idea of doing an internet break because of their potential would be insane. That said if there was ever a word to describe kingdom hearts fans*...


I don't think it's "insane" to be concerned about having a game you can't play ruined for you nowadays.
*The world is a very different place than it was in 2009* - just not clicking a thread on a forum about the game and hoping for people to act respectfully flat-out doesn't work anymore, and in a lot of cases, isn't even applicable. Social media feeds get whammed with images and text walls about the leaks, prominence makes it so at least one person is talking about the leaks on every big Discord server. And that's not even mentioning the final boss of a game being in a random YouTube thumbnail, or title...
People care both a lot less about spoiling, due to the increase of people wanting to blog their experiences, and, fairly, a lot more about getting spoiled, due to wanting to experience it themselves.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2018)

The Minish LAN said:


> I don't think it's "insane" to be concerned about having a game you can't play ruined for you nowadays.
> *The world is a very different place than it was in 2009* - just not clicking a thread on a forum about the game and hoping for people to act respectfully flat-out doesn't work anymore, and in a lot of cases, isn't even applicable. Social media feeds get whammed with images and text walls about the leaks, prominence makes it so at least one person is talking about the leaks on every big Discord server. And that's not even mentioning the final boss of a game being in a random YouTube thumbnail, or title...
> People care both a lot less about spoiling, due to the increase of people wanting to blog their experiences, and, fairly, a lot more about getting spoiled, due to wanting to experience it themselves.


I don't know if I see the world as that much different in this regard. The same things would happily apply then -- it would have just been myspace, digg, and I forget what the fad chat protocol of 2009 was (I was on IRC, much like I am today, and will be after discord is spoken of in the same ways as ventrilo). I will give that thumbnails is less of an issue as I think youtube was still doing the "promise of tits" thing for thumbnails. Though I will have to say if the knowledge of what the boss is ruins your enjoyment of it then something is probably quite wrong in your game, such things typically being a rather active affair.

Still "before they can experience it"... is this why preorders are a thing? If we are doing back in the day then I recall an especially amusing conversation on the merits of spoiling a remake of King Kong in 2005.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> ...I will give that thumbnails is less of an issue as I think youtube was still doing the "promise of tits" thing for thumbnails. Though I will have to say if the knowledge of what the boss is ruins your enjoyment of it then something is probably quite wrong in your game, such things typically being a rather active affair...


To explain it in this case, Kingdom Hearts is a very plot-heavy game, with bosses being parts of the story beats - knowing who you fight can in and of itself be a spoiler, depending on the character. For example, if a final boss was a character that died in a previous game, then well, you know that they get brought back to life through some weird plot bullshit in the game, which is unbearable if you're invested in the story. It's a different case than if a thumbnail revealed Bowser was the final boss in a Mario game.
This hasn't actually happened in Kingdom Hearts, but you get the point.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow. I did not expect people to get upset over what are normally deemed nonsense and overdone plot contrivances to keep things alive/bring them back.


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 16, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> no one wants to hack it because it has no content worth hacking



I have a Xbox one and if a hack came out I’d be all over it just to try out games and be glad i didn’t waste money on them, not like they give demos anymore


----------



## Paulsar99 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> no one wants to hack it because it has no content worth hacking


True. If the xbox one is popular in countries like china or brazil the system would already get hacked a long time ago.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> no one wants to hack it because it has no content worth hacking


I really wonder why since its like the most powerful console ever so far... right?
Idk if it could emulate switch but im pretty sure it can emulate pc, right?
No?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 17, 2018)

Please delete this Topic so that we could forget about it.

Please delete it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 17, 2018)

NoSoul81 said:


> I can't imagine this being a big seller on Xbox One. It will on PS4.


Not that it matters, the story is convoluted as hell so people are gonna buy it because it's Kingdom Hearts and it has Disney characters in it.

Though, it is said there's a "resume" for gamers to watch so everyone can catch up with KH's story.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mohammed2935 said:


> Yeah me too I have all consoles but I bought KH3 twice on my Xbox one x, the digital Japanese and USA versions of it.
> 
> I cant wait to play them.
> 
> but if I can buy it now and get it sooner why not?



You bought the same game twice. Would have been better to own it on both consoles instead (PS4/XO).



Bladexdsl said:


> no one wants to hack it because it has no content worth hacking



Okay. We get it you don't like Xbox.


----------



## eherrera322 (Dec 17, 2018)

You can’t get in trouble if you didn’t know it was stolen you’d be fine buying it. Not like someone is gonna put stolen property please buy. Hope is was worth it, they gonna find ya!


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 17, 2018)

Seems like they found (and arrested) the guy responsible, according to Axel's English voice actor: Last I heard they captured the guy responsible.— Quinton Flynn (@quintonflynn) December 16, 2018

Don't imagine I'm the only one hoping he enjoys his stay. What a prick.


----------



## SonicRings (Dec 17, 2018)

He should have stolen a decent camera to take the picture with while he was at it. What is this .ico quality shit lmao


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 17, 2018)

The Switch gets so much attention on internet new sources from the hacks and leaks that it looks like xbox wants to get in on that "leaked game" publicity stunt.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 17, 2018)

_Slow clap

_
Ultimate all over again.


----------



## proffk (Dec 17, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> It's almost 2019 and yet pictures are still being taken with a potato. You'd think someone with enough expendable income to buy a video game would have a decent phone/camera.



This made me laugh so much. Thanks


----------



## Grmmish (Dec 17, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> The Switch gets so much attention on internet new sources from the hacks and leaks that it looks like xbox wants to get in on that "leaked game" publicity stunt.



Microsoft and their typical "Stealing Nintendo ideas and marketing strategies". XDD
In this case when Nintendo goes QUADOOPULL PLATNUMM from "Releasing" Super Smash Bros. Ultimate weeks early, you KNOW Microsoft was about to hop on that PLATINUUM RYDD. XDDD


Expect more games to release early.
(Obviously Microsoft has nothing to do with a Kingdom Hearts game. XDDDD)


----------



## Princess21 (Dec 18, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> yikes. i was looking forward to being one of the first of the public to play it at disney in a week or two.


You mean the demos? Or the full game?


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 18, 2018)

Princess21 said:


> You mean the demos? Or the full game?


I think the one they have at disney right now (opened up..today? yesterday?) is a demo, but I think it's made from the final build rather than the same one others have played. They have a gift shop too. I'm going to buy some over-priced foam and plastic for sure.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 22, 2018)

The funny thing is these thieves are dumb enough to sell these on facebook of all places XD. All transactions (outside of local pickup) are done via card payments, not to mention the buyers/sellers have their photos and a lot of other personal info on their profiles. Also facebook can hand over their chat histories as well and I'm sure they gladly will with a proper subpoena.

The sheer stupidity of some criminals never ceases to amaze me XD


----------



## Princess21 (Dec 31, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> I think the one they have at disney right now (opened up..today? yesterday?) is a demo, but I think it's made from the final build rather than the same one others have played. They have a gift shop too. I'm going to buy some over-priced foam and plastic for sure.


That makes sense. They had a KH3 demo at PAX AUS two months ago. You could only play in Olympus Coliseum and Toy Story, so I wonder which build that was 
I ran out of time to play it anyway, which sucks. The one at Disneyland is probably the closest many of us will get to playing the final build until the release date. I hope you enjoy your time there!


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 31, 2018)

Princess21 said:


> That makes sense. They had a KH3 demo at PAX AUS two months ago. You could only play in Olympus Coliseum and Toy Story, so I wonder which build that was
> I ran out of time to play it anyway, which sucks. The one at Disneyland is probably the closest many of us will get to playing the final build until the release date. I hope you enjoy your time there!


it was the same build, unfortunately. it was as kingdom hearts as ever, button mashing till you combo right off a cliff. New schtick is running up the walls, with quick-time events replaced with speciality combos based on successful hits, or current location...or something like that. can tell its ps3 roots sometimes, but it still looks purty. fun at any rate 

didn't have any merchandise to sell either :/ just kiosk with the online square store for preording and buying stuff online. keychains and whatnot. bit disappointed with that.


----------



## Princess21 (Dec 31, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> it was the same build, unfortunately. it was as kingdom hearts as ever, button mashing till you combo right off a cliff. New schtick is running up the walls, with quick-time events replaced with speciality combos based on successful hits, or current location...or something like that. can tell its ps3 roots sometimes, but it still looks purty. fun at any rate


You got to play it? Sweet!
Yeah, the gameplay of the series leaves something to be desired at times. Or maybe I'm just bad at games. I could never get the hang of KH CoM and KH2's battle system 
Later games were a little easier for me, but I haven't played anything past KH3D on the 3DS. It'll be good to run around with Donald and Goofy again.


----------

